# Everyone should have a 3rd child



## leeanne

https://www.embracethechaos.ca/2010/08/everyone-should-have-a-third-child.html

I had a good chuckle over some of this article as how true it is.

Care to add any?


----------



## ALY

SO so true :thumbup:

but they did miss one off the 3rd child is alays the one who starts fights,well mine does anyway :dohh: lol


----------



## Seity

Haha - I'm the well adjusted middle child of 5 (aka 3rd). But no thanks, I'll pass. One is more than enough for me! :rofl:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:haha: that really is all so true!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lol that's funny. I definitely wont be having a third  My sister was the 3rd born and she is the clingiest of the lot of us and the most babyish lol shes definitely not independent x


----------



## TattiesMum

SO true :rofl: My third, who is also my only boy, is so much more independent than my girls .... sure my daughters live away from home now, but if they phone me once a day they phone a dozen times :dohh:

"Mum, I can't find my chicken fillets and my dress won't fit properly without them" ; "Mum, I can't find my passport" ; "Mum, I left my ID in the changing bag - can you pop it round?" ; "Mum, I can't find my clean work shirt, what shall I do?" .... and that was just yesterday :rofl: While Jake just carried on with his normal everyday stuff, found whatever he needed and cooked himself dinner - all without needing to consult me once :haha:


----------



## mamalove

So true! I went from one to 3 in 20 months and i feel as if my children are better children purely because i wasn't 'perfect' with them. With your first baby,they are always dressed in cute outfits and you programe your day to every last second and you waste so much time on stupid things.
Twins spent their first year in baby gros on the floor playing with utensils,they run around in their socks outside,they touch our puppy and then put their hands in the mouth and i dont have detol with me at all times. Yes there is 3 of them now, but life just seems so much easier now,its crazy!


----------



## trumpetbum

Lmao...but wonder if this applies to third child after an age gap who will almost certainly be wasted :lol:


----------



## leeanne

mamalove said:


> So true! I went from one to 3 in 20 months and i feel as if my children are better children purely because i wasn't 'perfect' with them. With your first baby,they are always dressed in cute outfits and you programe your day to every last second and you waste so much time on stupid things.
> Twins spent their first year in baby gros on the floor playing with utensils,they run around in their socks outside,they touch our puppy and then put their hands in the mouth and i dont have detol with me at all times. Yes there is 3 of them now, but life just seems so much easier now,its crazy!

LOL

Chase is my third and I cannot say he is more independent. However, 1/2 the summer he was outside in his diaper and barefeet and barely a brush through his hair. He was dirty much of the time...obviously a boy. He doesn't have all the clothes that my first did. He takes many of his naps in a vehicle while picking up the kids from school or driving to grocery shopping. And on it goes.


----------



## leeanne

Midnight_Fairy said:


> lol that's funny. I definitely wont be having a third  My sister was the 3rd born and she is the clingiest of the lot of us and the most babyish lol shes definitely not independent x

Never say never! I have two teenage stepkids and we had two together and I was completely done. I had a surprise pregnancy at 38. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

leeanne said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> lol that's funny. I definitely wont be having a third  My sister was the 3rd born and she is the clingiest of the lot of us and the most babyish lol shes definitely not independent x
> 
> Never say never! I have two teenage stepkids and we had two together and I was completely done. I had a surprise pregnancy at 38. :)Click to expand...

I wouldnt mind a big age gap (more than 12yrs) but I am not planning too. I definitely will not be having any more for at least 10yrs!


----------



## Cheryl xx

TattiesMum said:


> SO true :rofl: My third, who is also my only boy, is so much more independent than my girls .... sure my daughters live away from home now, but if they phone me once a day they phone a dozen times :dohh:
> 
> "Mum, I can't find my chicken fillets and my dress won't fit properly without them" ; "Mum, I can't find my passport" ; "Mum, I left my ID in the changing bag - can you pop it round?" ; "Mum, I can't find my clean work shirt, what shall I do?" .... and that was just yesterday :rofl: While Jake just carried on with his normal everyday stuff, found whatever he needed and cooked himself dinner - all without needing to consult me once :haha:

:haha:
Your post made me giggle xx


----------



## jrkjcds

I'm looking forward to my 3rd! She's due in december and with her older sisters being 5 and 7 and have a million things to do, I'm sure she'll fit right in. That article is SO right when it comes to the 2nd child being the one competing for attention as my 2nd daughter does just that. So i can see where this one will be alot more independant as my first 2 are very attention demanding and have lots going on ;D


----------



## leeanne

I am out and about doing errands, dropping and picking kids up from school, extra curricular activities, etc. and no matter if Chase can stay home or not, he wants to come with me. He is so used to all the running around.


----------



## cuteboots

lol that is so true and it helps me feel less guilty that im not the only one who's 3rd child sort of falls in line to everyone elses routine. I had a good quote about the third child. With our first child their dummies are steralised within a life of themselves, with the 2nd child their dummies are cleaned with water out of the freshly boiled kettle, with the 3rd child the dog licks it and he puts in straight in his mouth... maybe not quiet as bad as this but it does prove a point


----------



## nikkip75

haha i love that!

We have 3 girls 14, 4 and 1 and the 1 year old is the funniest and bossiest out of the 3 of them. I call her super nanny material :lol:


----------



## Dinoslass

My third is more independent. He has seen it all before and knows the tricks. He is also the easiest as he knows how to get around things!


----------



## Louise23

DEFO true my 3rd is a devil.. she does so much more than the others did for herself.. she talks more.. she sleeps when she gets a chance.. she can amuse herself and play nicely longer than they could.. she's VERY bossy and stands her grpund (mainly by picking on the older 2.. hitting kicking biting occasionaly.. poking often lol)


----------



## cybermum

LOL that article is spot on! I have three boys aged 14,5 and 16 months.
With the eldest I panicked over everything and never relaxed.
My second son I was more relaxed and finally with our third I just go with the flow and don't sweat the small stuff.He is a lot more rough and tumble on account of his 5 year old brother too and around lots of different age groups.

And I am permanently exhausted,but very happy :)


----------

